

Unequal Wages: For Women in Tech, Pay Gap Is Unusually Small - ademarre
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/25/upshot/flexibility-is-the-reason-for-a-smaller-pay-gap-in-tech-work.html

======
ademarre
The primary article source, Claudia Goldin's research paper:
[http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/goldin/files/goldin_aeapres...](http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/goldin/files/goldin_aeapress_2014_1.pdf)

